# Corpsing and upgrading a "cheap" plastic spider



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Here is the link to the tutorial for the corpsed spider. I'm shooting a video also with another spider in a different position. I'll post that too when it's all ready. Let me know if you have any questions. The process is somewhat long, but it's very easy.
http://www.monstertutorials.com/spider1
Here's another pic:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job on the how-to. A+


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Best part of the tutorial "I used dark lint, from when my wife makes me separate colors from whites"

And what Bone Dancer said - excellent job!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nicely done! Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm all for a little more realism and never would have thought of revamping those dollar store spiders. Great job with this and inspires me to give it a go. Thanks


----------

